# operating manual hymer



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 1993 Hymer 670 which i am currently renovating. Its my 1st van. I have a operating manual but its in german. 

Can anyone help me with an english version.

Thanks.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

We were in the same situation with our 1985 hymer, i emailed hymer direct and they emailed me an electronic one in english within a couple of days.

HTH


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Have a look

Resources
Useful Downloads
User manuals
S670
S550


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Westkirby01 said:


> Have a look
> 
> Resources
> Useful Downloads
> ...


Hello

I may have misssed it but can't see the manual for a S670 although the S550 is there.


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah i have looked and there is no S670 download.

I might try email hymer Germany


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

The s660 is the first of the manuals. Apologies as it is is German, I had forgotten that. But it is very easy to understand. And if you need to contact Hymer, the part numbers are marked.

s650/660/670/680/690 are the same. Only length is different. Usually the addition of the bar cabinet.


----------

